# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  انطلاق «قافلة الأمل» لرعاية 15 ألف معاق في جدة

## عفاف الهدى

انطلاق «قافلة الأمل» لرعاية 15 ألف معاق في جدة 
   اليوم ـ جدة 
تنطلق اليوم الأربعاء في مدينة جدة قافلة الأمل لرعاية المعاقين  2011م بحضور صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير سلطان بن ناصر بن عبد العزيز وأكثر من 500  شخصية من رجال الأعمال والعديد من أبناء المجتمع. وتهدف القافلة ـ التي يطلقها مركز  أمل جدة لتأهيل المعاقين بإشراف وزارة الشئون الاجتماعية ـ إلى غرس ثقافة العمل  الخيري التطوعي والإنساني والعمل على دمج هذه الفئة من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة في  المجتمع فكريا وثقافيا واجتماعيا وتدريبهم وتوظيفهم من أجل خدمة الوطن والمساهمة في  تنميته والاستفادة من هذه الفئة بما يحقق الرسالة الإنسانية المجتمعية. وأوضح رئيس  مجلس إدارة مركز أمل جدة لتأهيل المعاقين بمحافظة جدة الدكتور واصف بن أحمد كابلي  أن عدد المعاقين في مدينة جدة من الشباب والفتيات يقدر بنحو 150 ألف معاق، مبرزا  الخدمات المقدمة للمعاقين من خلال مراكز الإعاقات المختلفة في القطاعين العام  والخاص، منوها بدعم حكومة خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز آل  سعود ـ حفظه الله ـ لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة. وبين مدير الجهة المنظمة للقافلة رفاعي  محمد العريفي أن قافلة الأمل 2011م سوف تنظم برامج تهدف إلى دعم ذوي الاحتياجات  الخاصة وغرس ثقافة العمل الإنساني لدى الأجيال القادمة وشرائح المجتمع, مشدداً على  حاجة المجتمع إلى المزيد من المعرفة عن كيفية استيعاب هذه الفئة والاستفادة مما  لديهم من قدرات ومميزات ومواهب حتى يندمجوا مع المجتمع رغم إعاقتهم.

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل على محمدوآل محمد
وعجل فرجهم ياكريم
هــــــدى يالغلا
كل الشكر لكِ ولجهوووودك الطيبه
يعطيك العااافيه 
لاحرمنا جديييدك الرااائع
موفق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلم لي الغالية عالمرور من هون

----------

